# 55



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

When I get my saltwater of 55gallons setup what should I put in it?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the fish from your 10


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

okay well I have 3 and they are tiny anything else I was thinking a lot of live rock and some clams? I would like a flame angel or a elephant wrasse he is sweet looking


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Porcupine puffers are the coolest!
Wrasses are cool too. What are your 3 fish though...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ask PACKman.. Mr. SaltWater


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

from what I have read and herd angels are not really suitable for home aquariums, despite them being readily available, I like puffers - get a cow box puffer or whatever they are called


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

pcrose said:


> okay well I have 3 and they are tiny anything else I was thinking a lot of live rock and some clams? I would like a flame angel or a elephant wrasse he is sweet looking


Well now this is MUCH better. A 55g salt tank now your talking. First off, do you want Corals or No? That is a huge factor when picking fish for your tank. But even if, a yellow tang would be awesome for that tank! I alos got a Wrasse, he is awesome. A good fish!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I may want coral is it hard to keep, I thought if the cowbox puffer dies so does basically your whole tank? They are cute though. I have a lil clown goby a percula clownfish and a green chromis and some turbo snails


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

55 i should do a invert tank. Clams, sea anaonmies, sea urchines, sea cucumbers, the stuff that clow fish swims in, clown fish of all kinds, manderin golby, fire shrimp, some other cleaning shrimp, yellow tang, hlue tangs, hermit crabs, starfish and maybe an octopussy.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Forgot to mention a seahorse if current isnt too strong and maybe a ray, probally not.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Well It depend Oh how Much risk your willing to Take. Some larger Corals if they died could wipe out your tank. So I assuming you don't them now? if you like the way it looks now but on a bigger scene keep it that way. You could get some salt plants and perhaps an Anenome. Then your clowns would be very happy. And How bout a Tang? Great fish!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I want flutters to be happy and I want some seahorses but I haven't gotten around to setting it up yet.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

get 30-40 10-foot moray eels they do great in 55s


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice one P45


----------

